# Beck's Ol' Lime Bastard



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I was looking for the phone number of one of my local B&M's today, when I stumbled upon an interesting discovery! They go by Bruce's pipe shop, or B&B tobaccanists. So I googled the B&B name, and noticed one of their blends was being sold on 4noggins. It's called Ol' Limey Bastard, and apparently it's supposed to be a clone of Dunhill's MM 965. The pipe club of London supposedly gave it a unanimous thumbs up, and of course the boys at the pipe shop say it's BETTER than the dunhill version.

I bought an ounce to try and this stuff ROCKS! It smells very camp-fiery according to my better half, I'm guessing from Latakia. This is balanced with a nice dose of virginia, and there's a bit of "non flavored" cavendish as well. The cav seems to leave a nice sweet flavor that I can still taste an hour after smoking. 

Long and short, this stuff is really great and worth a try if you like Englishes. This is like a lighter, slightly sweeter, and in my opinion better version of Squadron Leader. Kinda wish I hadn't just ordered 2 tins of SL today! LOL

It's available at 4noggins, at about the same price as my B&M. Check it out!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> I bought an ounce to try and this stuff ROCKS!


I bought a pound of it from 4Noggins recently and fell in love with it almost immediately. It's going to wind up being one of my favorites.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of English blends,however I think I'll give this one a try. Thanks.

Prof. Mike:hungry:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Bump on this. I received some of this on the recommendation of 4Noggins, and although still a new pipe smoker, really liked it. Just wish I had a pipe with a larger bowl so I could enjoy it more. That'll come. :nod:


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review, sounds like a nice "intro to english" blend, should be on my post-holiday order.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like something I might like. Thanks for the info.


----------

